# Is anyone a Temptu pro member?



## allygirl81 (Jul 22, 2009)

Pro Artist Membership 


Im in Australia - and would love to get some of their stuff - and non US people can't get the pro program (please correct me if im wrong?)


Thanks!


----------



## tdm (Aug 4, 2009)

I sent my application in May....still waiting on a response. I have all the info to qualify, not sure what's taking so long. I really want to get the Temptu Air.


----------



## dominicana90 (Aug 4, 2009)

I was thinking about applying as well.  Hav you called?


----------



## tdm (Aug 11, 2009)

I called recently and not sure what happened before, but I should finally be getting my card. They were really great about getting me the card. 

Maybe you should mail your app instead of email. It says you can email it, and it seems easier, but maybe that was the hold up.


----------

